# Billy Bishop Trophy



## Strike (24 Nov 2009)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/edmonton/story/2009/11/23/edmonton-helicopter-billy-bishop-award.html

Helicopter squadron honoured with Billy Bishop Trophy
Last Updated: Monday, November 23, 2009 | 3:53 PM MT Comments2Recommend2CBC News 
Officers from 408 Tactical Helicopter Squadron in Edmonton gather to receive the Billy Bishop Trophy. (CBC)The Canadian military's 408 Tactical Helicopter Squadron based in Edmonton has been awarded the Billy Bishop Trophy for its efforts to quickly deploy aircraft and personnel during the Afghan conflict.

This trophy is awarded "in recognition of outstanding and meritorious achievement in any field of aviation," not just in military circumstances, a military news release said. It was first awarded in 1988. 

"It's an immense accomplishment; it's something to be fiercely proud of," said Maj. Trevor Teller, acting commanding officer of the squadron, during a ceremony Monday at the Edmonton garrison.

"The thing that most satisfies me is that it represents the team effort. It's not something that we give to an individual."

Maj. Trevor Teller, acting commanding officer of the Edmonton-based squadron, accepts the trophy. (CBC)When the squad, which is one of six tactical helicopter and training squadrons in the 1 Wing unit of the air force, arrived in Afghanistan last December, the Griffon helicopters were operational in days, Teller said. The Griffon is a smaller utility aircraft.

The Chinook helicopters, considered medium-to-heavy-lift aircraft, were readied in a combat environment, the first time Canadian troops have done that since the Second World War.

"Honestly, if people weren't working 100 per cent for extended periods of time, then this would not have happened, so it's a pleasure to receive this on behalf of the squadron," Teller said.

The trophy will stay in Edmonton for a month, then be sent to 1 Wing's other five squadrons. It will also be sent to Afghanistan to honour troops there. 

Canada has eight Griffon and six Chinook helicopters in Afghanistan. They have moved 16,000 personnel and troops across the country and a million pounds of cargo.


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Nov 2009)

BZ to 408!


After having seen you in action first hand, and on some pretty hairy days:


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Nov 2009)

Congrats!


----------

